# Alfine/Nexus Gearing Calculator



## markyboy1980 (Sep 20, 2008)

For anyone who is interested, I have created an Excel Spreadsheet Gear Calculator for the Alfine/Nexus IGH. I know all this information is available on Sheldon Brown's site, but I got frustrated with a slow internet connection, and having to reload a page every time I wanted to see a different bit of information.

So I put everything (Rear Cog equivalents, Overall Gear Ratio, Gear Inches, Metres Development, Gain Ratio, KPH and MPH) into one easy to tamper with spreadsheet, so you can see everything right there in front of you at the same time! And you can fiddle away with all the variations (Chainring size, Rear cog size, nominal wheel dia, tyre width, Crank length, Crank RPM) til your heart's content...

Can't figure out how to attach an Excel Spreadsheet on here, but if anybody wants it, either send me a PM or drop me an email to [email protected] and I'll send it to ya... It's only about 30kb attachment anyway, so isn't big.

Hit me up if you want it... Might go and have a go at doing a Rohloff one now too...


----------



## scuver (Nov 5, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## markyboy1980 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Rohloff Speedhub gearing calculator now also available*

Scuver, YGM

If anybody else is interested, I have also created the same tool for the Rohloff Speedhub now... Again, just email me or PM me with your email address if you want me to send it to you...


----------



## scuver (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Jazz_PT (Nov 5, 2009)

PM sent!


----------



## markyboy1980 (Sep 20, 2008)

If anyone else wants this, let me know...

Hoping to have a final version ready by the beginning of next week, when I've got somebody who will host if for me. In the meantime, if you want to help me by testing it (which will be greatly appreciated) then all I need is your email addres...

This calculator NOW INCLUDES not only the Shimano Alfine hub and the Rohloff Speedhub, but also the SRAM I-Motion 9, the Sturmey Archer 8 speed, and the Nexus 7 speed hubs also!


----------



## Jazz_PT (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks *markyboy1980*!


----------



## redbanks2 (Sep 27, 2007)

PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## commuter73 (May 31, 2006)

A p.m. is on the way. I just did a search for this exact information...and Sheldon's site is blocked from my work internet connection. Thanks a ton!


----------

